# Optimum app for kindle fire...



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

...works on my nexus 7! Im rooted but otherwise stock. Just got done watching some food network! Here's a link (found on xda, reupped to my drop box):

http://db.tt/cFjSCeek

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

Update: you have to clear data and resign in every time or you get the "unsupported device" error. Its still a pretty buggy and slow app. Hopefully they will fix it in the next few years *rolls eyes*

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

When I login I get "iPad entitlement not found".

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

mentose457 said:


> When I login I get "iPad entitlement not found".
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Very weird. Are you stock?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

CM10.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

What does this app do?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

Briankbl said:


> What does this app do?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


Its for people with optimum cable TV...let's you watch TV on your kindle (or nexus 7 in this case)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Any chance to get it to run on the tab10?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------

